# Another tap holder



## Shotgun (Nov 10, 2020)

My issue always seems to be shop space. So, I like compact tools. This take on a trap handle holder is made from some scrap round. Holes to fit three sizes of handle were drilled, with the smallest going 2" in. The next at 1.5". And ,1" for the largest. Then a flat and slot milled on opposite sides. Later, another step was made down to .5", big enough to hold round dies, and a hole tapped in the side to hold a set screw.

Not pictured, but I can grip the flats with a crescent wrench to stop it from turning with large taps.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 10, 2020)

i like your thinking!
nice work, great idea


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Nov 10, 2020)

that's a very clever idea! I already have a die holder I made which I use quite alot and it would be pretty simple to modify it to take my tap holders too.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 10, 2020)

Nice work! 
What prevents the die from spinning?


----------



## Shotgun (Nov 10, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Nice work!
> What prevents the die from spinning?


A hole tapped into the side for a set screw.  

Which, I need to fix, cause I broke the tap off in it.  :-(


----------



## chips&more (Nov 10, 2020)

A tap being held into that kind of tap handle will have no guarantee on decent concentricity. And add to that uncertainty, the nice holder you made. Tap handles like that usually have a center drill hole at its end. That hole can be held and fed with a dead center in the tail stock. Also, a drill chuck (not keyless) does a nice job of holding taps. Or a Morse taper/er collet holder works well for holding taps. Especially tap shanks that are too big for a 1/2” drill chuck but not the er32. My three cents.


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 10, 2020)

chips&more said:


> A tap being held into that kind of tap handle will have no guarantee on decent concentricity. And add to that uncertainty, the nice holder you made. Tap handles like that usually have a center drill hole at its end. That hole can be held and fed with a dead center in the tail stock. Also, a drill chuck (not keyless) does a nice job of holding taps. Or a Morse taper/er collet holder works well for holding taps. Especially tap shanks that are too big for a 1/2” drill chuck but not the er32. My three cents.


I know what you say is all correct but I'm thinking the matched tap handle to the sliding holder will serve him well.  I use my Chuck all the time, I think it is hard on the jaws.  My habit on small taps is to start them off by several threads and finish by hand (just got a spring loaded center made for taps, it's nice but I didn't have it for the past 40 years


----------



## hman (Nov 10, 2020)

@Shotgun - I really like your design!  OK, as @chips&more said, some tap handles are better than others, and concentricity might not be perfect.  But I expect this setup will be close enough for anything I have to do.  Good on ya!


----------

